
DIY masks for all could help stop coronavirus - blankvideo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/03/28/masks-all-coronavirus/
======
aurizon
The presence of any type of mask is effective in reducing casual virus
transfer by hand contact between the mouth, nose and eyes - these are the
infection routes for contact infection. The penis and vagina are also contact
points for infection, so make an ad-hoc mask, Here is one that works because
shop towels ar a lot better than paper towels.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mai-
UqdNRi8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mai-UqdNRi8)

It also helps block breathing in or out of droplets

------
blankvideo
[http://archive.is/Dlabz](http://archive.is/Dlabz)

